# flea and tick medication concern- help



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, First of all I am "newer" to the forum and have really learned a lot from reading the post.....great information shared....thank you!

I have 3 havanese that I love and I try sooooo hard to keep them healthy and happy!  I take a holistic approach when I can and I have cooked, (vet approved recipes) and when I do mix in dog food I mix organic brands that I have researched.

We as a family do some hiking, agility, and camping with our dogs and love it!
However, I have one havanese that has been so sensitive to vaccinations, medications, and flea and tick preventatives. I do not use flea and tick in winter months(live in Ohio) and now with spring around the corner, it is that time again.

I was looking for a holistic approach or preventative that may not be as hard on my puppies and I was wondering if anyone had any advice in this area......its so hard to know what to do....I get soooo scared at this time because of past reactions.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish I could help. I like you live in Ohio and also thought I was safe in Northeast Ohio from using flea and tick meds during the cold winter months. Not a good idea. In mid Jan., Maya had a tick on her ear that had become fully engorged. She was fine and did not suffer any thing from it, but I did keep and eye on her for several weeks. I use Advandix on Maya and have not had any problems. Not sure you want to the the holistic approach with flea and tick meds. Just be sure to research it carefully.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I took my breeder's advice and purchased this tag from the Only Natural Pet Store. I live in MD. This is my first spring/summer with my hav puppy, so I can't speak from personal experience about how it's going to work. I really would rather not use Frontline etc...

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-EasyDefense-Flea-Tick-Tag/999024.aspx


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I understand the concern with the winter months but after researching some of the sensitivities to the products and the experience I had it was so frightful. I am a certified groomer with 2 stations in my home and place my dogs on the books weekly for bath, blow dry and brush.....this really helps me stay on top of anything that my be on the skin that would concern me. Higgins, reaction was severe.... his tongue turned white fell out of his mouth....his eyes rolled back in his head......this was within 5 min of applying it. (this was advantage II ) I have tried others....he can do advantage multi with only getting sick to his tummy the first 2 days after applying it. It just breaks my heart! I stay faithful in application except for dec, jan, and feb......just scared each time.  love him soooo much! 

I have looked up the tag and am excited to research some more....there just has to be a answer out there somewhere.

thank you both for your help.....much appreciated!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been using Apple cider vinager as a final rinse after a bath. I had not given the sisters any flea or tick medication for a couple years and they were fine. I moved into a new place that had had a dog living here and after about two months mine had fleas. I used borax for the floors and furniture. I washed everything and vacuumed a lot. I gave frontline for only one dose. Its been about two mo now and we are doing good. I may do the borax again soon.


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have heard about apple cider vinager and that would be easy to do at bath time as a final rinse. We will give it a try. My concern is (just like u moving into a new place...not sure of what other dogs may bring) when grooming you are not sure what other dogs will bring in. I do disinfect usually with bleach after each groom. My havanese do love to stay in the grooming rooms with me while grooming though so disinfecting at the end of the day doesnt always keep them protected....did the vinager lighten or make their coat dry?


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

I am so glad to read about natural alternatives. My Yorkie passed away from liver disease last year. She never had elevated enzymes until I started using Comfortis. The last two years of her life we battled liver disease. I was assured that it was safe. After she passed I researched it and found several people reporting liver disease in their dogs after using Comfortis. Sammi will never have this horrible drug. I live in Alabama so fleas are a year long problem. I am trying to stay on top of it and plan on trying the apple cider vinegar.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have really been doing some homework in the "natural" alternatives also. Working as a groomer I have heard of some pretty sad cases. Then the reaction I had with my little guy really scared me. I think I may try the pet tag (read some good reviews) and then add the vinegar rinse after bath time.....maybe the combo will work.....and we can stay healthy and safe at the same time


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sammi's Mama said:


> I am so glad to read about natural alternatives. My Yorkie passed away from liver disease last year. She never had elevated enzymes until I started using Comfortis. The last two years of her life we battled liver disease. I was assured that it was safe. After she passed I researched it and found several people reporting liver disease in their dogs after using Comfortis. Sammi will never have this horrible drug. I live in Alabama so fleas are a year long problem. I am trying to stay on top of it and plan on trying the apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My lab died of liver disease too. I dont know the cause, but it was the first dog I had as an adult and I bought whatever the vet told me to buy. I think he was overvaccinated and over medicated. Ever since then I have gone holistic as much as possible.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's an interesting articlehttp://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

What about food grade diatomaceous earth? It's non-toxic, and can be applied around the house, on pet bedding, and on pets themselves. 
http://www.care2.com/greenliving/all-around-non-toxic-flea-control.html


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is another link that mentions DE as well as other methods of attack, both natural (vacuuming) and not so natural.

http://citybugs.tamu.edu/factsheets/biting-stinging/others/ent-3001/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the whole-house product I use:

http://www.petco.com/product/102831/Sentry-Natural-Defense-Flea-And-Tick-Carpet-Powder.aspx

It really works, smells good and is safe, even around our bird. (though I do avoid getting the powder in the air around her cage, just on general principles) The active ingredients are peppermint oil, cinnamon oil, lemon grass oil, clove oil and thyme oil.


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the article! Interesting....I would also suggest using the shampoo from Halo... it really does take very little and rinses out really easy...its all natural without any of the bad stuff.


----------

